# New leo viv with fake wall - very pic heavy



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

right.. this is going to cover 3 posts so i can get all the pics in so try and hold off till the third post is done (if anybody bothers to reply)

Firstly i picked up a bookcase which already had sliding glass doors (always comes in handy).



















Also ordered some LED's off eBay

It's 2 strips that stick on, go into 1 plug and has a voltage changer on the plug that lets you change the brightness of the lights.










then i picked up some bits and pieces:
1 inch thick polystyrene 8x4. £5.60(ish) from B&Q
grey grout. £6
mahogany grout - £4
B&Q quick grab (cheap no more nails) - £3
cocktail sticks (2 packs of 150) - £2
already had yacht varnish and paint brushes (i went through about 5)

Then i decided on the size and rough outline of the sides and tested it for size.









all polystyrene cut with a sharp kitchen knife

Then started to cut out layers and started to stick them in. Pinned in with cocktail sticks and stuck on with the quick grab.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Then i started on the grout, a few layers of grey, then mahongany and finished off mixing grey and mahogany to take the edge off the colour of the mahogany.























































Then tested it out for size


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

tested with the lights










Then a couple of layers of yacht varnish to toughen it up










and put it in the sun to dry










To make it as natural as possible i wanted some underground burrows, so i spent a tenner in the plumbing department.. although they only did 3metres of waste pipe so i've loads left over..
The waste pipe is 50mm thick so plenty of room for a leo to get through.

Added a t joint and a couple of angled ends.










with the lights on










and a quick video

.

All I need to do now is:

run a bit of glue and sand inside the piping to give some grip and make it feel more like a burrow inside.
cover the pipe with sand
put a couple of vents in (cut the edges to give room for vents)
run heat cable (once i get some) through the sand
add some greenery
pick up some air plants
add cracked tiles / paving slab onto the sand for a rocky effect
add hides
add leos


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

That look brilliant, hope you will post more pics when your leos move in. I never thought about using pipes to make burrow-type hides. How are you going to get the glue and sand inside? Are you just going to let glue run through the pipe then pour sand through after it?


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

lookin good mate, cant wait to see the finnished product !!!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I don't have the skill or patience for somthing like that

But it looks brilliant - can't wait to see them in it and it all set up : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Babycakes said:


> That look brilliant, hope you will post more pics when your leos move in. I never thought about using pipes to make burrow-type hides. How are you going to get the glue and sand inside? Are you just going to let glue run through the pipe then pour sand through after it?


 
pretty much.. just run glue through it and then pour sand in.. Or pour glue in and then 'dig' the piping through sand.

just got to hope the shelf holds the weight of about 2.5 inches of sand and rocks..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Kev132 said:


> lookin good mate, cant wait to see the finnished product !!!


 
probably be 90% done tomorrow, sand and vents but not the full amount of sand as i'll need to put heat cable in and more sand on top. Will be gluing the greenery in tomorrow or tonight.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> I don't have the skill or patience for somthing like that


me neither, i've normally built them in the viv and that's a nightmare so i tried to do this properly and do it out of the unit. the hardest part is actually the grouting, when you've got layers in there it's hard to get the paintbrush in to get the undersides done.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Meko said:


> me neither, i've normally built them in the viv and that's a nightmare so i tried to do this properly and do it out of the unit. the hardest part is actually the grouting, when you've got layers in there it's hard to get the paintbrush in to get the undersides done.


That gave me a headache just reading it LOL

No you want a medal for sticking at it

I've got a stack coming tommorow so i may try and do somthing like this . . . but on a smaller scale :whistling2:


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Meko said:


> just got to hope the shelf holds the weight of about 2.5 inches of sand and rocks..


I was worrying about the very same thing, as I plan to use some natural rocks and stones in mine. But then I thought about how many books I took off the shelves - they weighed a tonne! Also I'm going to put a little bracket underneath the bottom of the shelves to reinforce it a little.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Babycakes said:


> I was worrying about the very same thing, as I plan to use some natural rocks and stones in mine. But then I thought about how many books I took off the shelves - they weighed a tonne! Also I'm going to put a little bracket underneath the bottom of the shelves to reinforce it a little.


 
i do have a couple of brackets actually.. although a bag of sand is only 2.5k


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good 
Your leo's will love it I'm sure.

I know what you mean about getting the paintbrush in to do the undersides, especially if the other bits are still wet. My hands were covered in the stuff.
All part of the fun though : victory:

I hope my Beardie likes my fake rock when I'm finished with mine.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they should do.. beardies do like to climb. Leo's don't really but the levels are thick enough with enough hides built in for them to make use of it.


----------



## thescalesofbabylon (Mar 29, 2009)

nice like it... wanna see wiv the leos in :mf_dribble:


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

would look nice with a sky background in...


looking awesome still though, well done! :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i did consider painting a sky effect around it, i've got sky blue paint and white matt paint to dab on for clouds. The only thing that stopped me was that it wouln't always be day time, so i'd have the blue LEDs on for night light (moon light) and have a day time background.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

hey welldone.imgoing to build one for either my leo or boa tommorow lol.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I'v have always wanted to do one but I'm not sure whether you need to treat it with someone when your finished? Glue, grout and yacth varnish cant be good for them can it?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

The varnish stops any of it getting near them, seals it off completely.Alternatively you could use epoxy resin, and pva also seals it.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

its fine for them.

they can't get to the glue, the grout is covered by the varnish and the varnish hardens so they can't bite it. You just need to make sure all the fumes have gone.


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

looks fantastic Meko!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pretty much finished, although i forgot to take a pic with the lights on before putting the glass in.




















The strange thing with any i've built before... i looks better in real life than on the pictures :gasp:

just got to work out how to heat it now :whistling2: probably just bury some heat cable in one end.


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks very nice . Lots of movability there, I'm sure they'll make the most of that .

Just wondered though, what's the white things at the bottom of the viv? I thought it was bare polystyrene at first glance. .

Here is a picture of how my fake rock build is going along if anyone is interested;


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the home made hides?

i bought a paving slab from B&Q for a few quid and smacked it with an axe.



yours is looking good as well, you'll start to get bored by the fourth layer of grout.. lol. Although i started mine on either Wednesday night or Thursday and it's all done apart from heating, food / water / calcium bulbs and inhabitants. Waiting for the fumes to go as well


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Ahhh I see, that clears up my misconception. Haha
I saw some slabs at Wickes today I was considering using. 25% off price, too.

Yes, I must say the grouting is getting rather tedious now. 

3 layers of grout, 1 left to go.
PVA/Sand/PVA.

Then it's right back to the start for the other half of it.

Should be ready for entry by this weekend one would hope


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

tedious is definately the word for it.. that's why i did mine in a couple of days: morning, late afternoon, late at night.. quick dry grout comes in useful.


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

I just have standard tile grout from Wickes. I did do it in my conservatory this weekend and, considering it was very hot this weekend, the conservatory seemed more like a greenhouse so it dried quicker than normal.

Until I decided to turn it on it's side to start the underside, one bit fell off and got cracks all up one end. So I think I'll leave it 24hrs between each coating in future .


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

i think you have done a real good job,
would you be offended if i made something like yours,
that goes for clidbury too. ?


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, I'd be very offended.

No, of course not. I have to admit I'm guilty from looking at other people's builds and using some of their ideas.
That's the main reason for me posting the pictures up really, to see what people think and hopefully giving people ideas if they are making one.

Of course you'd have to post pictures when you're done. Otherwise I will be quite annoyed of you poaching ideas and not showing people your handywork .


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i wouldn't be offended.. i've made a few before and this is the only one i actually like.


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks.
it probably won't turn out anything like yours at all lol :blush:
however i just wanted to check.


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

clidbury said:


> Yes, I'd be very offended.
> 
> No, of course not. I have to admit I'm guilty from looking at other people's builds and using some of their ideas.
> That's the main reason for me posting the pictures up really, to see what people think and hopefully giving people ideas if they are making one.
> ...


mine would probablyu look complete pants,however if i do give
it a go ,i'll be brave and show some pics.


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

It's actually a lot easier than it looks. This is my first one.

All you need is the picture in your head and carve away. Good thing is, is that polystyrene is very forgiving and you can just start over if it goes wrong. (I went through many, many sheets of that stuff).....

But that's just me being a perfectionist =D


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

my only concern is that is the quick grab stuff strong enough to make sure those bits of polystyrene sticking out wont fall off? I suppose poly doesn't weigh much even with some grout on and the layers of grout will help secure it but still....

Reason is I should be getting my first lizards this year and I'm going to make a backwall like that for them to climb on and I want pieces jutting out like you do, although I'd want some of mine to jut out even further. I'll have to use really strong quick drying super glue or something. I suppose I'll need to get a glue gun thing like you have OP because I don't have one of those.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the guns are about £2 so not expensive.

the quick grab holds it well, plus there's a load of cocktail sticks (i used almost 200) and the grout also sets it against the wall. When you've a few layers the shelf under holds the one on top up. I did one a while back as well for a beardie and Retri has a cham in a viv i did with a fake wall.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

Meko said:


> Pretty much finished, although i forgot to take a pic with the lights on before putting the glass in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they look awsome  
wat happened to the pipe ???? 
or is tht buryed already ??? 




Meko said:


> the home made hides?
> 
> i bought a paving slab from B&Q for a few quid and smacked it with an axe.


WOOP 
lol my leo viv is 99% tht and arranged like ur polystyrene (well in the sence tht its all stacked up lol)
my leo loves it 










WOOP


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's buried under the sand but i wanted to see what it looked like so no heating in there yet. Going to be tricky now it's 'finished' lol.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

Meko said:


> it's buried under the sand but i wanted to see what it looked like so no heating in there yet. Going to be tricky now it's 'finished' lol.


couldnt u just stick a heat mat in it ??? 

i like the idea of the pipe  its more natural
but id freak out coz id keep worrying ifthere stuck even tho they cant get stuck lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

can't put a heat mat in as i had to get a 50mm pipe which means a heat mat would be under that... so they wouldn't get any heat when out and about. I'm planning on sticking heat cable in the sand.. 
The pipe should be fine as it's not that deep and 2 inches wide so they can get through and i can take it out..


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

spikemu said:


> they look awsome
> wat happened to the pipe ????
> or is tht buryed already ???
> 
> ...


That looks really nice 
And that is one gorgeous leo you have there.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

Meko said:


> can't put a heat mat in as i had to get a 50mm pipe which means a heat mat would be under that... so they wouldn't get any heat when out and about. I'm planning on sticking heat cable in the sand..
> The pipe should be fine as it's not that deep and 2 inches wide so they can get through and i can take it out..


oo ok yea heat cable sounds good  
yea the pipe sounds ideal but i got a kinda ocd thing sayin i gotta know where they are and if i cant i think the worst lol 



clidbury said:


> That looks really nice
> And that is one gorgeous leo you have there.


thank you XD :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks fantastic hun! 
Your bloody good at this making lark ain't you sweetie. :no1:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

still stinks of varnish though....


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> still stinks of varnish though....


I think it can take a while for the smell of it to go but I guess it's safe to wait until the smell is totally gone.:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

had a quick sniff this morning and it was nearly gone...


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Well done you! It looks amazing. Lucky leos! x


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

spikemu said:


> WOOP


I agree! looks fantastic! does your leo use that rock wall? i am getting my new female leo this evening, and was thinking of doing something similar to that but dunno if she'd use it.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

SandiskReptiles said:


> I agree! looks fantastic! does your leo use that rock wall? i am getting my new female leo this evening, and was thinking of doing something similar to that but dunno if she'd use it.




yea she does  quite abit tbh  lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

mine use their wall as well.. the meal worm dish is on the lowest big ledge and they picked the second one down on the right as their loo.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

That look great. I love the underground burrow idea:no1:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's a pain because they leg it down it so i can't handle them


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Seen this viv today and its very well made nice viv again mate


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks really good so far, keep it up :2thumb:


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

love the viv...i have a question tho......im building my own fake rock viv now and i have applied the first coat on grout but the poly is still soft and floppyish....how many coats did u apply and did the poly harden up as u applyed more coats?????


----------

